

Ask HN: How can we improve our software house website? - mgl

Hi Guys!<p>We have decided to quit comfy and well-paid corporate jobs producing enterprise software for investment banks from the City of London to set up a small software house and go back to roots and fun of programming.<p>We have redesigned our website recently and would like to ask for any hints, especially regarding the copy&#x2F;pitch, to make it attractive to people located in Western Europe and the US looking for a nearshore&#x2F;outsourcing company (we are GMT +1) offering quality software development services.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;codedose.com<p>What do you think? What can we do better?<p>If you would like to talk off the record just drop me a line at mglomba@codedose.com<p>Thank you.
======
ra00l
"And you can cancel the contract at any time." -> this is wrong. unless you're
selling a saas project, you shouldn't do that. it makes you look less serious
and would make the customer think twice, because cancelling goes both ways.

also, I would put the full name in the "team" page, and maybe a link to the
linkedin profile.

good luck with projects!

------
onion2k
Make _something_ stand out. It almost doesn't matter what, but I'd recommend
choosing something you want the user to click/read. There's practically no
contrast anywhere on the page, so everything just merges into an amorphous
blob that I can't be bothered to look at.

------
mattwritescode
Why are all your pages PHP if you are ruby and java experts?

------
mgl
clickable link: [http://codedose.com](http://codedose.com)

